# 2nd war of the beard



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

G'day:biggrin:

me and some of the guys down at the local gaming club have been thinking of running a fairly large campaign based around a second war of the beard. Just thought i would chuck up what very little we have so far ( only started discussing this last Sunday and as far as i know i am the only one who has done any work on it : ) )

Fluff
the basic idea of how it starts so far is that a bunch of elven mages (maybe even Teclis) have a vision that if they can reclaim the Phoenix crown back from the dwarfs they can prevent ulthwan (not sure on the spelling sorry ) from sinking and may even be able to repare it.Some time later the Phoenix king dispatches an envoy to Karaz-A-Karak to request the Phoenix crown back from the Dwarf's , the Dwarfs at first offer to batter for the crown , the elven envoy arrogant as only elves can be demands that the crown be returned at no cost to the elves. These demands enrage the high king Thorgrim Grudgebearer , he orders the envoy's head shaven and ears clipped and rounded to resemble a humans. Before casting the envoy from Karaz-A-Karak the high king tells him to deliver a very clear message to the phoenix king that if he wanted the crown back he could come to Karaz-A-Karak and beg for it.

that basically all i have done for the story so far. One of the main problems i can think of with the ider is getting the other races involved some of the ideas i have come up with are 

1. the empire would get involved in the war though it loyalty's would most likely be split ( the collages of magic and the more coastal provinces and quite passably the temple of Ulric would side with the elves were as the collages of engineering the inland provinces and possibly the temple of Sigmar would side with the dwarfs)

2. orcs and goblins would be involved simply because there is fighting going on

3. the skaven would be striking at everyone else while there army's are other wise occupied

4.ogres would most likely join as merc's for one of the many sides though its quite likely that some time after the war starts they may choose (or have it decided for them by a powerful tyrant ) that they have more to gain by serving them selves

5.The vampire counts could ether be depicted as siding with the empire or once again trying to take the throne for them selves

6. lizard men would join to fight the skaven and chaos forces though they would most likely try to stay out of the fighting between the elves and dwarfs

7. the dark god of chaos seeing that the elder races are at war and the whole world attention else were start to muster there forces to march south and strike at the world when it is weak

8.I'm not to sure about wood elves just yet

9. dark elves would be around stealing every ones stuff and taking every opportunity to strike at there kin the high elves:mrgreen:

10. tomb kings could become involved in one of two way one being the rise of a particularly powerful vampire count that they wish to stop or they are angered be the forces of the other races raiding there lands for treasure to supply there war efforts

11.bretonnia would become involved to fight chaos and maybe even snip off a bit of the empire for them selves

As for the actual scenarios and battles i haven't got that far just yet this is still very much in its early days .

please give some feed back along with any tips , ideas , or objections to the fluff and ideas that are set out above


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Wood Elves would fight for the High Elves, hell, Wood Elves are or were veterans from the first war of the beard, but cba`d to go home.


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

The problem i can see with that is the distance between the battle feilds that the high elves and dwarfs would be fighting on and the home of the wood elves. i Think that they would be generally opposeing chaos as much as possable :spiteful:

Any thing else you can think of or any suggestions ?


----------

